# Look 595 braze-on front derailleur



## boblikesbikes (Sep 28, 2007)

I am having some difficulty getting my braze-on front derailleur (07 campy chorus) to line up with my chainring. Am I missing something? I've never had an issue with a braze-on front derailleur set up before. As I tighten the derailleur mounting bolt, the rear section of the derailleur twists inward toward the frame. It's bad enough to make it impossible to shift onto the big ring. Does anyone have any experience with this particular frameset? (Look 595 Ultra)


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Can't say I have had this problem with my 595, but just in case, are you not using a curved washer before the bolt? You need a washer that has the same curve as the frame mount and a flat side for the allen bolt to rest on.


----------

